# [Images] Hong Kong - Ngong Ping 360 Skyrail cable car system



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

[ MORE ... ]


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow ..great view of the airport!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

i used to be scared of these when I was younger (the ocean park ones)


----------

